# Caught A Nice One



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Down South Lure Purple Reign. 1/8th head


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The rain drought ends, and your big fish drought ends. Coincidence?

Nice fish.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I hope not brother!!!


pocjetty said:


> The rain drought ends, and your big fish drought ends. Coincidence?
> 
> Nice fish.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice one. Purple Reign has been hot lately.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet catch brother. Must have been that pink camo on the boat that helped..lol


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

yup nice one. congrats


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Very nice! Good going!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice fish. Whatâ€™d she tape?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Snapped pics real quick and released her but I would guess 31-32


Texashookset said:


> Nice fish. Whatâ€™d she tape?


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^ heck yea. Outstanding fish. Pic doesnâ€™t do her justice but good work with the quick cpr.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Port M?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

^^^ yeppers


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a pig. Congratulations!


----------



## Tetonguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Very nice; congrats. I too like DSL PR, it is my go to dark plastic.


----------

